# Over 30 DPO and and still waiting for a BFP



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I am very new to this forum. I have read a lot of posts and pray for all of us TTC. 
I have a regular 28day cycle. About two weeks ago I realized my AF was late. So I waited for a week and tested...BFN.
For a whole week I felt extremely exhausted, had occasionally dizziness and a light headed feeling with terrible cramps as though AF was coming.
Today I am 32 DPO. I have no symptoms, except that I am urinating frequently, gained some weight around my waist and I have a constant creamy, odorless CM.
I am testing again in 3 days as, to date, AF is still a no show. 

I have never had this sort of delay in my cycle, its really strange. Any ladies out there who got late BFPs or none at all?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't help pet but just wanna wish u lots of luck

Jenna xx


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Jenna! Will just continue waiting. On Thursday I will be exactly 3 weeks late.


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

I know it if was me, I'd do another test and today too lol!!  Could have been a false negative?  Good luck


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, its a nail biting wait Vetty. But just want to be sure about whats going on.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi  

I would retest as soon as - if negative, Go get bloods done with your gp. Really hope your pregnant   good luck xx


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Hails! Will see how the test goes on Thursday.


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm crampy and tired today. Also noticed that my pee is extra yellow for the past two weeks now. Not dark. Bright like when taking vitamins or something. Still no AF.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Monalisajm- I'd definately do another test or go to your GP and ask for bloods to be done!! Good Luck   xxx


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi ladyg85,

I plan to do both tomorrow, whatever the results may be. Still no AF.


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

I decided to test today and got another BFN  . Still no AF. Off my doctor.


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Vetty! Will let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

so sorry doll 
i really thought it was your time.  

its really taking its time to come. maybe go for bloods at your gps? xx


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Went to the docs yesterday, was scheduled for the lab today and looks like AF is on her way this morning. Unbelievable!!!
Will continue to pray for the babies to start coming. Thank you all for your help and support.  

On a "back to the drawing board note", have any of you ladies ever used or heard of Fertility Blend?


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi...   dame period, lol as soon as you made your appointment it shows it's face  

I have never heard of fertility blend but just googled it! Looks good. Where did you hear of it


----------



## monalisajm (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Hails, one day AF will go missing for 9 months so will let her have her laughs for now  

I did some research online and got some feedback in various forums from ladies who are on it. Also was telling a friend of mine about it and she told me she was using it. She has PCOS and since she started using it her periods became regular.


----------

